# Theme Request



## James_au (Jan 5, 2006)

Wondering if someone could write some more sabotage stories about both BBW and BHM in which the weight gainer acts as if he or she intended to put on weight all along (although we know they didn't) by the end of the story.
I love the irony of it.

My favorite one is: Creamery Gold

Would much appreciate them, Danny.


----------

